

Restore the old Google black navigation bar - partidome
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmail-old-navigation-menu/bhpbmlialpmoolhbionfhdodhegcklhk

======
gukihumi
Finally someone fixed this colossal mistake :)

